# 2001 Nissan Frontier SC timing belt just replaced making knocking noised



## kirby1111 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi, I just joined this forum today.
I am picking up our 2001 nissan frontier super charged
model from the shop today. The timing belt broke a few days
ago when it was in our driveway. I started it up and i heard
a noise. The timing belt had broken. The truck has 165k miles
on it and we have only owned it for 2k miles so i don't know if
the timing belt has ever been replaced.The shop replaced the
belt water pump and tensioner pulley and belt.

The shop says that it runs and drives no check engine lights on.
It is making a knocking noise on the rt hand side he said like
rocks knocking together. Does anyone know what this might be?
I am praying there is not internal engine damage. If that is the
case we are going to let it go to someone who wants to spend the
bucks to fix it. Going to pick it up later today. Thanks in advance
for your advice!


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

kirby1111 said:


> Hi, I just joined this forum today.
> I am picking up our 2001 nissan frontier super charged
> model from the shop today. The timing belt broke a few days
> ago when it was in our driveway. I started it up and i heard
> ...


Kirby,

As far as I know,, these are Interference Engine's;{Someone Correct Me If I'm Wrong} Meaning the Timeing Belt is needed to keep the Engine in Time,, so that the Piston's don't Collide with the Valve's. When the Timeing Belt Broke,, then there was a good chance that One or More of the Piston's made contact with One or More of the Valve's.

My Advice; Call Nissan Consumer Affair's and tell them that you have a Nissan Truck, and would like the best VPP/Loyalty Discount on buying a New Nissan. They'll ask for the S/N and hopefully will give you a Good VPP Discount.

Pick up your Truck and Drive it straight to Your Nissan Dealer Armed with your VPP and Trade it in, before the engine Seizes Up or Blow's a Head Gasket, on a Brand New Frontier.

This is One of the Best Time's to get a Brand New Nissan Frontier before the New Model come's out,, which could come at any time now. When the New Model Frontier come's out,, There will be a RUN on the Old Frontier Model.

Good Luck on Whatever You decide to do,
Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

BRubble said:


> Kirby,
> 
> As far as I know,, these are Interference Engine's;{Someone Correct Me If I'm Wrong} Meaning the Timeing Belt is needed to keep the Engine in Time,, so that the Piston's don't Collide with the Valve's. When the Timeing Belt Broke,, then there was a good chance that One or More of the Piston's made contact with One or More of the Valve's.
> 
> ...


Barney, are you a Nissan salesman by any chance?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

kirby1111 said:


> Hi, I just joined this forum today.
> I am picking up our 2001 nissan frontier super charged
> model from the shop today. The timing belt broke a few days
> ago when it was in our driveway. I started it up and i heard
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Frontier! Unfortunately, it's hard to say what's wrong with a vehicle when one can't actually hear the noise that it's making. The VG engines are an interference engine, however, they don't always bend valves when the belt breaks. A lot of it depends on how fast the engine was turning when it broke. When the break while driving, often the valves do get nailed. If it occurs while starting or idling, sometime you luck out. The VG33ER does have dished pistons, as well, which may help. Normally, when the valves get bent, it causes a misfire. If the engine is running smooth (or, as smooth as these engines typically run), the valves are probably okay. If the shop has an endoscope (a camera that can be fished down through the spark plug holes to inspect the inside of the cylinder), they might be able to look at the valve head for damage or the tops of the pistons. A cylinder leakdown test could also be performed. 
Of course, the noise could be caused by something else entirely. On my own 2003 supercharged Frontier, I get a bit of a noise on the right bank that sounds sort of like marbles bouncing off each other which I believe is valvetrain noise due to worn hydraulic lifters (something not uncommon on VG engines as they get older). Exhaust manifolds were known to crack on these engines, which would cause a valve tap-like noise. If the noise is in the bottom end of the engine, then it could be bearing knock. A too tight timing belt will also cause noise, but it's usually a "whining" noise. Worn distributor shaft bearings can also make noise, but that wouldn't be on the right side of the engine. It might be worth having a Nissan tech who would be more familiar with these engines have a listen to it?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> Barney, are you a Nissan salesman by any chance?


 Hey SMJ,

No not affiliated with Nissan or a Nissan Dealership. Actually I'm retired now and after the last Motorsickle wreck,, I'm sure glad that I don't have regular employment, although there is alway's something to do on my place, and there is hardly a day goe's by, that I wish I could go get me a Harley Sportster, but reality kick's in and I don't want to be in a WheelChair.

It probably sound's like I work for Nissan though,, but I mean well in offering my advice.

Actually it is a really good time to buy a New Frontier after seeing how much less buyer's are paying out the door on Truecar.com. I thought I did pretty good,, but it look's like a few are doing even better, like 4K less than msrp, out the door. Maybe the Dealer's have been notified to get rid of the 19's at any price cause the New Model is on the way.

I guess I jumped the gun and should have waited on your advice, as after reading your post,, it might not be a piston/valve collision. I do remember ONCE on the '93 2.4L after it sat for a long time,, when I cranked it up, it had a knocking sound,, but went away as the engine warmed up. I figure that one of the Hydraulic Valve lash adjuster's probably leaked down and it took a little time for the oil to get to it, or it might have been an injector that might have had to take a little time to clear something out to start functioning.

So I would say do as SMJ recommended to diagnose the problem,, Unless Nissan gave you a really good VPP on a Brand New Frontier SVV6. 

Sorry if I gave bad advice, just trying to help, but it's a Great time to get a Brand New Frontier, since so far, it's looking like the Bug's have been worked out, before the New Model get's here. 

Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not saying it's bad advice...and it is a good time to purchase a new Frontier. However, the majority of people who are purchasing 15+ year old trucks probably can't afford a new vehicle or just don't want the payments. Anyway, I was just wondering!


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> I'm not saying it's bad advice...and it is a good time to purchase a new Frontier. However, the majority of people who are purchasing 15+ year old trucks probably can't afford a new vehicle or just don't want the payments. Anyway, I was just wondering!


Thanks SMJ,

That's True, I get carried away and forget about how much the Price of New Truck's are now. Too expensive for sure on all the New Truck's now. Many cost more than My House.

I had to save for 20 year's to get my '13 and then only able to pay 1/2 and Finance the rest. I hope not,, but expect the New Frontier Model to cost more. I hope not, but I expect so.

Year's ago you recommended that I switch to Full Synthetic Oil. After reading about the Magnatec Full synthetic, I'll be switching on my next oil change. This Video convinced me: My WalMart is haveing a hard time keeping it in stock:






Thank's SMJ for all the time that you spend helping us,, it is Very Much Appreciated.

Regards,


----------

